# Yemek vs yiyecek



## Siavash2015

Hi everyone

Is there any difference between "yiyecek and yemek" meaning : food?

My Turkish is bad. I would appreciate if you explain in English.


----------



## CHovek

The only difference I can recall at the moment is that *yemek *can also be used as a verb.


----------



## Smeros

Siavash2015 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Is there any difference between "yiyecek and yemek" meaning : food?
> 
> My Turkish is bad. I would appreciate if you explain in English.



You can only use _yiyecek_ as a noun (food). On the other hand, _yemek_ can be used as both verb (to eat) and noun (food).

Buzdolabında hiç _yiyecek_ yok.
There is no _food_ in the fridge.

It is a tricky example for you: 

_Yemek_ *yemek* en güzel şeydir.
*Eating* _food_ is the best thing.


----------



## CHovek

In a more accurate way yemek=meal, yiyecek=food. Yemek is also an occasion when people eat something.


----------



## Rallino

*Yiyecek* can also mean "he/she is going to eat", and "to eat" as in the sentence: *Evde yiyecek bir şey yok. *(There is nothing to eat at home.)


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Yemek is ( to feed ), and ( food. ) depending on the context.

And yiyecek is  casually ( food / meal ).

A sidenote --

Yiyecek also can mean he/she/it will eat, a future tense verb.


----------



## srknpower

I would never say
Haydi yiyecek yiyelim. 
Haydi yemek yiyelim. is appropriate when you are hungry and want to eat something.
Also “Ailemle yemek yemeye gittik.” is correct, “Ailemle yiyecek yemeye gittik.” sounds odd.

Yemek is the food you eat at breakfast, lunch or dinner.


----------

